# [SOLVED] 05 Ram Losing Compression in Cylinder 3



## DJordan2 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hey all, I recently took my 2005 Dodge Ram 1500 with the 4.7L magnum to the Shop for a sparkplug change, I felt what seemed to be a misfire after starting it up the other day. It sounded kind of bogged out and the engine felt like it was shaking the whole truck, I called Dodge and was told it sounded like I needed a sparkplug change. So I’m at the shop they change my sparkplugs we start the truck up and there still seems to be a misfire. So they tell me I need to take the vehicle to dodge because the check Engine light came on at that time. I took the truck to advance to be put on the computer and it registered a cylinder 7 misfire, So I Looked up my Firing order online looked at the plug that was misfiring and lo and behold it wasn’t hooked up. I reconnected it and No more misfiring, so I turned the truck off and retire for the day.... The next Morning I wake up start my truck and I get the same Bogging sound only this time there is a Loud Clicking coming from my Motor I placed my hand on the driver side part of the motor and could feel a heavy thump, checked the other side and it wasn’t there. So I Immediately Take the truck to the closest dealer which happened to be a Chevy earlier and they put it on some type of machine and said I needed a whole new engine because I only had 60% compression in cylinder #3. I was told there was nothing else that could be done other than a new Motor. I’m thinking about a second opinion What are your thoughts on this Could a Botched Spark plug change cause this, Should I look into other options. Sorry this was so long I love my Truck Just not the 4,000 dollar repair Bill.


----------



## DJordan2 (Nov 21, 2010)

Anyone have any Insight?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: 05 Ram Losing Compression in Cylinder 3*

What they did was a cylinder balance test and given the data the oscilloscope put out is how they came up with the diagnosis of a bad engine. Go to a another shop and get a second opinion, have them do a compression test both wet and dry and then a leak down test. Don't take the first results at face value because computers lie, the oscilloscope scanner only knows what the engine computer tells it. These two test I described will conclusively prove that the engine will need to be replaced. 


Good Luck !


----------



## DJordan2 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: 05 Ram Losing Compression in Cylinder 3*

Thanks for your Reply Octane. I took the Truck to another dealer and they informed me after an hour that it was Something like a lash adjuster, or whatever its called. its the part that makes my pistons go up and down. They said that it would be Easy to fix and cost around a grand. Thats alot better than a 4 grand engine and a 2 grand labor cost in my opinion. Thanks a ton.


----------



## DJordan2 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: 05 Ram Losing Compression in Cylinder 3*

Ok After Picking up my Truck from the dodge dealer after they said they had fixed the problem after replacing a lash adjuster and rocker. I took my Truck home left it over night Started it back up the next morning, I got a Flooded sound. as well as a rich fuel smell comming from the exhaust. After the truck is warmed up it eventually stopped and I could turn it off and it will start back up fine, it seems this only happens on a cold start, it has a shake to it as well during this fit. Any insight as to what this could be?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: 05 Ram Losing Compression in Cylinder 3*

There's gotta be a huge vacuum leak somewhere, look around the engine intake area for any loose clamps , broken or disconnected vacuum hoses and intake tubes by probing around with a cheapie propane torch.


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: 05 Ram Losing Compression in Cylinder 3*

or take it back to the shop and tell them must off left something disconnected


----------



## DJordan2 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: 05 Ram Losing Compression in Cylinder 3*

Hey guys The problem seemed to go away on its own the flooded sound as well as the shake. Thanks for all the insight and tips guys.


----------

